# PS3 hängt sich an immer der selben Stelle auf



## M1ghtymage (5. April 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

meine PS3 hängt sich in Fifa immer an der gleichen Stelle auf, und zwar wenn der Plan für die neue Saison im Karrieremodus erstellt wird. Der Ladebalken ist ca. zu 3/4 voll und dann bleibt alles hängen, Musik stoppt, Ladekreis bewegt sich nicht. Ich habe die CD mit Zahnpasta behandelt doch es hilft nichts. Könnte man versuchen irgendwelche bestimmten Speicherdaten auf der PS3 von diesem Spiel zu löschen oder ist es eher ein Problem mit der CD?


----------



## Schrottinator (5. April 2013)

Klingt also ob das Spiel sich aufhäng, da bringt es wohl nix, was an der Konsole oder der CD zu machen.


----------



## Claut (5. April 2013)

Zu mal kommt es darauf an, um welches Fifa es sind handelt. Sollte es das 13 sein, kannst Du dies wenn machbar, in dem Laden Umtauschen, in dem Du es gekauft hast. Sollte dies nicht der fall sein, kannst Du dich direkt an EA Sports wenden, das problem beschreiben und den Kassenbon als Anhang mit schicken. 
Dort wird dir das Spiel dann Umgetauscht (i.d.r 1 1/2-2 Wochen).


----------



## M1ghtymage (5. April 2013)

Fifa 13, habs gebraucht gekauft. Ich hatte vorher schonmal Fifa 13 (und davor 12, 11 usw) und hatte immer mal Probleme mit einzelnen Spielständen, z.B. dass alle Spieler regenbogenfarben waren oder bestimmte Texturen weg waren, das war dann alles auf den jeweiligen Spielstand beschränkt. Ich nahm halt an, dass es diesmal auch wieder so ist und man vielleicht irgendwelche lokalen Daten löschen könnte, ohne den Spielstand zu gefährden.

edit: Habe eben einen Speicherstand der selben Karriere geladen, der 30min früher angelegt wurde (autosave). musste 1 Spiel wiederholen und habe dann die Saison beendet -> wieder hängengeblieben. Jetzt mache ich mal einen neuen Spielstand und teste, ob überhaupt eine saison geladen werden kann.

edit2: ok neue karriere kann geladen werden. Also entweder nur die erste sasion kann nicht abgeschlossen werden oder es liegt am spielstand


----------



## Claut (6. April 2013)

Hast Du bei deiner PS3 schon den FW Update gemacht?
Dies kann auch noch ein Grund sein.
Da manche die PS3 ausschließlich zum Singelplayer nehmen und durch nicht vorhandenen Internetanschluss die "Neueren" Spiele nicht richtig nutzen können.

Es kann auch an einen Bug liegen (ja ich weiß, bei mehreren Spielen schwer vorstellbar), ist aber möglich.
Entweder Du wartest ein Update von EA ab, oder Du meldest Direkt an EA selbst und erläuterst dort dein Problem.

Solltest Du weiter Spielen, kann es passieren, das die sämtliche Daten deiner Platte gelöscht werden, da es sich dabei dann um ein Sicherheitsmechanismus Handelt


----------



## M1ghtymage (9. April 2013)

FW immer auf aktuellstem Stand. EA werde ich ganz sicher nicht anschreiben, das hat bisher noch nie geholfen.


----------



## Dagonzo (9. April 2013)

Wenn es sich dabei um einen Einzelfall handelt, werden sie sowieso nichts machen können.
Ich kenne jedenfalls keinen, es sind immerhin drei, die mit FIFA auf der PS3 keine Probleme haben.


----------

